
New camera system creates high-resolution 3-D images from up to a km away - ph0rque
http://www.hw.ac.uk/news-events/news/new-camera-system-creates-high-resolution-3-d-11809.htm
======
ColinWright
In case you're wondering, this story got no love on HN when submitted
yesterday, or earlier today. This one may have more luck, and it will be
interesting to see.

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5517580>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5524479>

